# Wings of the Tritype [Where/How/Why]



## Tamehagane (Sep 2, 2014)

Tritype wings... I've been oscillating between them every so often and I'm not sure how differentiate.

Is there anything vaguely official written about them? 
Information about tritypes is scarce enough as it is. And you can hardly use the wing-ed descriptions of the base type. 

One might have up to 6 types in their extended tritype, additionally, each has its own lines of integration and disintegration. If there is really a basis behind it, one could potentially map out an individual's de/evolution on every point on the Enneagram.

But I'm not terribly good at weighing psychological infinitesimals.

Does anyone have a clearer grasp on the relationship between the lesser parts of the tritype and base type?


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

*I am responding primarily so that if anyone has any good information I can grab hold of it as well*

I have a similar dilemma, and there are very few good descriptions out there. The one I found most helpful is one that described 5w6 being more motivated towards figuring out peoples motives (making it more common among Je types if you want mbti correlation) and 5w4 being more motivated towards introspection (making it more common among Ji types)


----------



## Seymour (Oct 19, 2009)

Tri-types are a separate theory from wings. As the wiki page for tritypes states:



> Fauvre states that research shows that the other types in the Tritype are employed for use when the dominant patterns and defenses are no longer effective. The Tritype is therefore usually only engaged when the defenses of both wings and all the lines of connection have been exhausted.


So combining wings with Tritypes is kind of nonsensical (at least according to the creators of Tritype).


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Tritype theory makes no sense though. How could you have 3 Enneagram types when your base type is a complex structure with wings plus integration and disintegration and your integration type actually says a lot about your childhood as well as your "destiny"? (According to some writers like Maitri). How could you have *three* of those, in any meaningful way?


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

To the original question - simple opinion is that tritypes may or may not have wings, but knowing what they are is probably irrelevant given that they would have minimal, momentary at most impact to your ego structure. 

Onto the larger topic of tritype and validity - I think the existence of _tritype_, or _trifix_, makes sense, even from a Maitri perspective. It would simply imply multiple fixations that develop alongside the main core. Again speaking from Maitri, children are brought into a multifaceted world with a great number of outside influences which leaves plenty of room for different sub-fears and fixations to concretize early in life. The tri-fixes would work the same way as the core type in developing genetically and/or environmentally, just to a much lesser priority than those of the core type. 

The current tritype model makes it sound like your fixes are a lot more silo-d from the core type and each other than I believe they actually are. I also disagree that "you use your head fix when you think, gut when you act, etc." Rather than "switching from 4 to 6 to 8" and what not, I believe fixes to be baked into the assumptions of the core type such that, again using 468 as an example someone who is a type 4, 468 is egoically a type 4 whose 4-ish assumptions are informed by 6 and 8. This person would not be a 4 who switches to 6 then switches to 8. He/she is a 4 whose 4-ish triggers are exacerbated, narrowed, and specialized to those also of 6 and 8. Potentially, this person is from time to time triggered by purely 6 or 8 issues as well for short spans of time - but approaches them in a 4 method. 

This, by the way, is why I feel tritype is an advanced concept, not a beginner one. To see the type this way in oneself a very detailed understanding of core type alone is required.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

The Tritypes don't have wings (with the exception of the core type). You are referring to Ichazo's trifix theory.


----------

